# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 10/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Didau sẽ đưa bạn đến thành phố mộng mơ, chìm đắm trong làn sương mờ ảo. Thành phố ngàn hoa xinh đẹp hiện ra giữa muôn trùng núi đồi, băng rừng, lội suối để đến với làng cù lần khuất sâu sau những hàng thông. Một chút bình lặng tìm về Chùa Hương, tìm sự thanh thản giữa nhưng bộn bề quanh ta - nơi chúa Trịnh Sâm đến vãn cảnh động và tự tay đề 5 chữ Hán” Nam thiên đệ nhất động”.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH - ĐÀ LẠT - DAMBRI - LÀNG CÙ LẦN 2*

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêmGiá tour: 2.490.000 VNĐ/ kháchPhương tiện đi lại: xe du lịch đưa đónKhởi hành: 5/10, 12/10, 2/11

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe đưa đón và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Vé tham quan, các bữa ăn theo chuơng trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của Công ty Vietravel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - CHÙA HƯƠNG*

Thời gian: đi về trong ngàyGiá tour: 800.000 VNĐ/ kháchPhương tiện đi lại: xe du lịchKhởi hành: hàng ngày

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe đưa đón và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Vé tham quan, các bữa ăn theo chuơng trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của Công ty Khánh sinh tour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*TP.HCM - SEOUL - CHEJU - NAMI*

Thời gian: 5 ngày 5 đêmGiá tour: 22.990.000 VND/ 1 kháchPhương tiện đi lại: máy bayKhởi hành: 19/10

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế an ninh hàng không và phụ phí nhiên liệuXe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Visa nhập cảnh Hàn Quốc.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của Công ty Fiditour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - LOS ANGELES - LAS VEGAS*

Thời gian: 7 ngày 6 đêmGiá tour: 55.000.000 VNĐ/ kháchPhương tiện đi lại: máy bayKhởi hành: 27/11

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, vé vào cổng, các bữa ăn theo chuơng trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN THƯƠNG MẠI DU LỊCH SEN VÀNG 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## thuy giang

Mình thấy Viet travel đi giá cũng được, mình vừa xem lên facebook của công ty Dinatour 63A Cửa Bắc thấy quảng cáo tour rất rẻ trong tháng 10 này, mình đang định rủ mấy chị em công ty cùng đi đây. 
CHÙM TOUR KHUYẾN MẠI ĐẶC BIỆT TỪ 1.10 ĐẾN 20.10 CHÀO MỪNG NGÀY PHỤ NỮ VIỆT NAM:

 + Mai Châu 2 ngày / 1 đêm: 749.000 / người ( trọn gói)
 + Hồ Ba Bể 3 ngày / 2 đêm: 1.445.000 / người (trọn gói)
 + Hà Giang - Đồng Văn 3 ngày / 2 đêm: 1.950.000 / người (trọn gói)

Mong mọi người có được tour mình ưng ý để bắt các phu quân hoặc người yêu đưa đi chơi dịp này!

----------


## loan1009_le

Tour giá rẻ khuyến mãi tốt nhất trong năm 2013
Nhanh tay nhận ngay vé tốt. Số lượng có hạn

*BANGKOK- PATTAYA* *(6N5D)*  
*Liên hệ đặt tour :0909.808.190- 0972.319.760(ms. Loan)*
*Xem ngày khởi hành và giá vé ưu đãi tại**:* *www.dulichthailan.com.co*
Khuyến mãi đặt biệt cho quý khách hàng đăng ký sớm áp dụng tháng
9,10/2013 giá *6.450.000đ/kh* cho nhóm 3 khách trở lên
Dưới 3 khách giá* 6.550.000đ/kh* 
Cùng khám phá tour _du lịch thái lan giá rẻ nhất trọn gói dịp tết tây 2014_ để nhận được sự ưu đãi nhất của chúng tôi


Vì sao bạn chọn chuyến tour này ?Tour này của công ty có gì đặt biệt so với các công ty khác?Giải đáp thắc mắc của các bạn đây:Đầu tiên là giá cực kỳ ưu đãi trong thời buổi bão giá hiện nay. *giá trọn gói 6 ngày 5 đêm 6.450.000đ/kh .  Bạn không cần đóng thêm bất cứ khoản phí nào khác.*Thứ hai là chương trình đầy đủ nhất nổi bật nhất là:Kỉ lục guiness: Tượng phật Thích Ca dát vàng Cao 118 m, được khắc vào núi *Khau Chee Chan* *du lich thai lan gia re nhat 2014* dâng tặng đức vua Rama IX nhận dịp nhà vua lên ngôi được 50 năm.Thưởng thức các loại Đặc sản Thái Lan trong thực đơn hàng ngày.Dạo thuyền tham quan đời sống ven sông của người dân Thái và xem hiện tượng cá nổi  trên sông *Chao Phra Yao*.Tìm hiểu ngôi chùa Bình Minh – *Wat Arun* – Ngôi chùa có bề dày lịch sử gắn liền với công cuộc đấu tranh giữ nước của dân tộc Thái.Đi cano cao tốc tham quan và tắm biển tại *đảo Coral* (Đảo San Hô).Tham quan *Vườn Hoa Nongnooch* – Xem show biểu diễn ca nhạc truyền thống 3 miền Thái Lan và Xiếc Voi đặc sắc.Thưởng thức chương trình ca nhạc tạp kỹ do các diễn viên chuyển đổi giới tính biểu diễn (*show bede*)Tham quan vườn thú hoang dã *Safari World* lớn nhất Đông Nam Á.*Massge thái* cổ truyền đánh thức sức mạnh tiềm năng của cơ thể._Tham quan Vườn nho nổi tiếng tại Thái Lan thỏa thích ngắm những trái nho chín mọng._
*     Đặt biệt : có xe đua đón khách mua sắm ngày thứ 5 của chương trình .*
Thứ ba là bay các hãng hàng không Châu Âu tốt nhất 
*       HÃNG HÀNG KHÔNG ĐỨC (LUFTHANSA)*

 Chuyến đi: LH 773 BKK/ SGN 21:10 - 22:25
Chuyến về: LH 772 BKK - SGN 15: 35 - 16: 50
HÃNG HÀNG KHÔNG THỔ NHĨ KỲ (TURKISH AIRLINE)


 Chuyến đi: TK 69 BKK/ SGN 20:35 - 21:50
Chuyến về: TK 68 BKK - SGN 15: 35 - 16: 50
*HÃNG HÀNG KHÔNG CHÂU Á (AIR ASIA)*

 Chuyến đi: FD 2795 BKK/ SGN 17:55 - 19:20
Chuyến về: FD 2794 BKK - SGN 15: 35 - 16: 50

*HÃNG HÀNG KHÔNG VIETJET AIR*

*Chuyến đi: VJ 8901 SGN/BKK 11:20 – 12:50*


*Chuyến về: VJ 8902 BKK/SGN 11:35 – 13:00*

Thứ tư là khách sạn nằm ở trung tâm, gần chợ đêm, bên cạnh các trung tâm mua sắm. 

*Ratchada city hotel* 

1,3,5,7,9 Soi Suntornsiri Pracharajbumphen Road,Huaykwang, Ratchadaphisek, Băng Cốc, Thái Lan 10320



*Marble Garden View Pattaya* 


*159/133 Moo 5, North Pattaya Road, Bắc Pattaya, Pattaya, Thái Lan 20150*


*Liên hệ đặt tour ngay: 0909.808.190 (ms loan)*

Giới thiệu chung:


*Thái Lan* một trong những quốc gia thu hút nhiều khách *du lịch thái lan giá rẻ* nhất trong khu vực Đông Nam Á, ngoài ra còn được du khách ưu ái dành tặng cho nhiều mỹ danh như: “đất nước chùa vàng”, "thiên đường du lịch" “thiên đường mua sắm”, “xứ sở của những nụ cười thân thiện”… các danh lam thắng cảnh tuyệt đẹp, _du lich thai lan gia re nhat 2014_ hệ thống chùa nguy nga, tráng lệ, các khu vui chơi giải trí, các lễ hội truyền thống đặc sắc và đặc biệt là vô số cơ hội shopping thỏa thích tại các các khu mua sắm giá rẻ sầm uất. 




Ngày thứ 1 :
TP.HCM Q BANGKOK                                                                     ( Ăn trưa, tối)


+ Trưởng đoàn sẽ đón quý khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất. Sau đó trưởng đoàn làm thủ tục để đáp chuyến bay đi _Thái Lan_. Đến vương quốc Thai Lan, công ty tặng 1 xuất ăn trưa tại sân bay Thái Lan.
+ Tham quan Hoàng _Cung Ngũ Thế Hoàng_, được vua Rama V xây dựng vào năm 1901, và từ đó đến nay vẫn luôn được bảo tồn cẩn thận để quảng bá sự huy hoàng và thịnh vượng của một thời kì hoàng kim.- Đây là tòa nhà bằng gỗ Teak màu vàng đẹp và lớn nhất thế giới,* du lich thai lan gia re nhat 2014* trong Hoàng Cung trưng bày các tác phẩm như: Ngà voi – Thủy Tinh – Đồ vật bằng bạc – Đồ sành sứ - Đồ cổ…. Tại đây Quý khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của Hoàng thất.
+ Ăn tối, về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do khám phá



_Bangkok_




 Ngày thứ 2 :
BANGKOK – PATTAYA                                                                      (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)


+ Dạo thuyền trên dòng sông Chaophraya Huyền thoại. Xem thuyền Rồng của nhà vua, xem hiện tượng cá nổi trên sông.
+ Tham quan _vườn thú hoang dã Safari World_ - 1 trong những điểm dừng chân nổi tiếng cho du khách, tận mắt chứng kiến đời sống hoang dã của các loài thú., thưởng thức những màn đấu súng hấp dẫn đến ngẹt thở của *các chàng Cowboy miền viễn Tây*, chương trình *"cho sư tử biển ăn", Điệp viên 007, khỉ boxing, cá heo biểu diễn…*
+ Tham quan _Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn độc_.
+ Sau đó xe đi thẳng về thành phố ma quỷ

_Pattaya_, khi đến nơi Quý khách dùng bữa tối,*du lich thai lan gia re nhat 2014* về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tham gia các show về đêm tại Pataya (chi phí tự túc)…



+ Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách khởi hành đi *Đảo San Hô*(Coral) Bằng tàu cao tốc, tại đây Quý khách có thể tắm biển hay tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như: Dù kéo, Lướt ván, Lái Canô, Thám hiểm dưới đáy biển…(Chi phí tự túc).+ Tham quan xưởng chế tác đá quý (Một trung tâm trưng bày đá quý đạt tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001)*du lich thai lan gia re nhat 2014*. Thái Lan được biết đến là một quốc gia nổi tiếng khai thác về đá quý.
 + Tham quan* làng dân tộc Nonooch*, dạo chơi tại _Vườn Hoa Lan Nonooch_ thật đẹp và thưởng thức chương trình ca múa nhạc mang đậm bản sắc Thái Lan như: Boxing Thái, Đám cưới truyền thống v.v.. Ngoài ra còn có các chương trình biểu diễn của các chú voi : voi đá bong, voi vẽ tranh, voi đạp xe, voi massage…
+ Sau khi ăn trưa,Tiếp đến tham quan *Trân Bảo Phật Sơn* - núi Phật được khắc bằng vàng 24k, cao 140 mét được chiếu bằng tia laze khắc lên vách núi để tặng cho vua Rama IX nhân dịp 50 năm trị vì vương quốc *Thái Lan*.
+ Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan* Bảo Tàng Sáp* của Thái Lan. *du lich thai lan gia re nhat 2014*
+ Dùng cơm tối. Sau đó quý khách sẽ được tận hưởng dịch vụ

*massage Thái* cổ truyền giúp lưu thông khí huyết và đánh thức sức mạnh tiềm ẩn trong cơ thể. Sau đó sẽ là thời gian tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị và thưởng thức các món ăn Thái Lan. Ăn tối và tự do khám phá *Pataya*…




Ngày thứ 4 :
PATTAYA – BANGKOK                                                                        (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)


+ Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan *Chợ Nổi Bốn Miền* – tại đây quý khách cảm nhận được cuộc sốn buôn bán trên song nước của người dân *Thái Lan* và quý khách có thể tự do mua sắm quà lưu niệm.
+ Tham quan *Trung tâm yến sào* và tìm hiểu về các loại yến.
+ Đến cửa hàng bán các loại _thổ sản Thái_ để dùng thử và mua sắm.
+ Đoàn đưa khách đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Hồng Kông được chứng nhận lớn nhất Châu Á và nổi tiếng tại Thái Lan –* Royal Dragon* đặc biệt với những nhân viên phục vụ đi bằng giày trượt patin độc đáo và trang phục cổ điển thời Trung Quốc *du lich thai lan gia re nhat 2014* (Hoặc ăn ở nhà hàng trung hoa).
+ Tham quan *chùa Phật Vàng* lớn nhất thế giới: cao 3 mét và nặng hơn 5,5 tấn. Tượng được đúc theo phong cách_ Sukhothai_ tĩnh lặng và được khám phá một cách tình cờ vào thập niên 1950 Người địa phương cho rằng bức tượng lớn nhất thế giới này biểu thị cho sự thịnh vượng và thuần khiết cũng như sức mạnh và quyền năng. 
+ Đoàn đến nơi viếng *Phật Bốn Mặt* nổi tiếng linh thiêng nhất Bangkok
+ Sau đó Quý khách sẽ thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng   ( 
*show Bêđê*) do các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính thực hiện


Ngày thứ5 :
BANGKOK                                                                                                                 ( Ănsáng)


+  Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách tự do đi tham quan mua sắm tại các siêu thị lớn như: *WORLD TRADE CENTRE, BAIYOKE SKY, PRATUNAM MARKET, PLATINUM, ROBINSON SILOM, RACHADA SAGO MARKET ...* ( Có xe đưa đón mua sắm theo đoàn ).
Ngàythứ6 :
BANGKOK Q TP.HCM                                                                                            ( Ănsáng)


+ Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan *du lich thai lan gia re nhat 2014*.Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay *Survanahumi* đáp chuyến bay trở về TP.HCM….


*Cùng tham gia tour du lịch thái lan để tận hưởng chuyến tour ưu đãi nhất của chúng tôi* 
*HOTLINE: 0909.808.190_0972.319.760*  (ms loan để được tư vấn cập nhật lịch khởi hành và báo giá ưu đãi nhất)*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH MỚI BANGKOK_ PATAYA BUFFE NHÀ HÀNG XOAY 56 TẦNG  Xem chi tiết tại đây:*




Xem lịch khởi hành và giá vé ưu đãi tại: _www.dulichthailan.com.co﻿_ 
* Gmail: loan1009le@gmail.com*

KÍNH CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH CÓ 1 CHUYẾN THAM QUAN THẬT VUI VẺ!
 NGOÀI CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TOUR TRỌN GÓI CHÚNG TÔI CÒN CUNG CẤP THÊM *LAND DỊCH VỤ TOUR THÁI LAN* NẾU BẠN BOOK ĐƯỢC GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY TỐT:* LAND THÁI LAN 6N5Đ* ƯU ĐÃI CHỈ CÓ _2.990.000Đ/KH_.
NHANH TAY NHẬN NGAY VÉ TỐT

----------


## haingoc

* 
*
*ĐƯỜNG TRƯỜNG SƠN
 KẾT NỐI BA DI SẢN  * 


*Thời gian: 05 ngày 04 đêm**Phương tiện**:** đi, về bằng máy bay.* 
 *
D*_ải đất miền Trung nhiều nắng và gió lại là nơi lưu giữ những giá trị văn hóa kiệt xuất của thiên nhiên và con người tạo dựng. Trên dải đất hẹp ấy, từ Quảng Bình tới Quảng Nam đã hình thành nên con đường di sản miền Trung.  Sự phong phú  của các di tích nổi tiếng đã mang lại cho tuyến du lịch Đà Nẵng- Hội An- Bà Nà- Trường Sơn- Phong Nha những vẻ đẹp văn hóa khác lạ, đặc sắc.  Fiditour sẽ đưa du khách đến với con đường Trường Sơn kết nối ba di sản để  khám phá những điều thú vị và bổ ích!_ 
*Chuyến bay*
*VN1318 SGNDAD 17:00 – 18:10* 
*VN1337 DADSGN 21:50 – 23:00* 

 * Ngày 01: SÀI GÒN – SƠN TRÀ – ĐÀ NẴNG (máy bay) 
*
Quý khách tập trung tại *phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất (cột số 14, Ga Đi Trong nước)* đáp chuyến bay đi Đà Nẵng. Xe và hướng dẫn viên địa phương đón đoàn tại sân bay Đà Nẵng đưa đoàn đi tham quan
·         *Cầu Rồng Đà Nẵng*
  Nhận phòng. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Nẵng. 

 *Ngày 02 : ĐÀ NẴNG – BÀ NÀ – HỘI AN
*
Ăn sáng. Xe đưa quý khách đến chân *núi Bà Nà* - Khu sinh thái nghỉ dưỡng độc đáo với 4 mùa trong 01 ngày *(sáng xuân, trưa hè, chiều thu và tối đông)* ở độ cao gần 1.500m so với mực nước biển.
Quý khách có thể *tự do đón cáp treo lên đỉnh Núi Chúa* (*chi phí cáp treo tự túc)*.tận hưởng khí hậu đặc sắc cũng như chiêm ngưỡng phong cảnh non nước hữu tình và
   ·         *Viếng chùa Linh Ừng.*
  Ăn trưa. Khởi hành đi Hội An tham quan
  ·         *Di sản văn hóa Phố cổ Hội An* với* nhà cổ Tân Kỳ, Đền thờ thị tộc Phúc Kiến, chùa cầu Nhật Bản, nhà thờ tộc Trần*.
*Đoàn về lại Đà Nẵng ăn chiều. Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Nẵng.*
*Ngày 03 : ĐÀ NẴNG – HUẾ
*
*Ăn sáng. Trả phòng. Đoàn khởi hành đi Huế xuyên qua Đèo Hải Vân - chiêm ngưỡng công trình hầm đường bộ dài nhất Đông Nam Á. Đoàn dừng chân chụp hình lưu niệm tại bãibiển Lăng Cô. Đoàn tham quan*
·     *Chùa Thiên Mụ**
Ăn trưa. Nhận phòng. Chiều tham quan:*
·     *Kinh Thành* – *Hoàng Cung của 13 vị Vua triều Nguyễn* với *Ngọ Môn*, *điện Thái Hoà*, *Tử Cấm* *Thành*, *Thế Miếu*, *Hiển Lâm Các*, *Cửu Đỉnh – Đây cũng là một trong những di sản của Việt Nam được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản văn hóa thế giới.* 
·   *Lăng Minh Mạng*
Ăn chiều. Sau đó, Quý khách sẽ: 
*·        * Đi thuyền *nghe ca Huế* trên* Sông Hương*
  ·         *Thả hoa đăng cầu phúc lộc.*
  Nghỉ đêm tại Huế.
*Ngày 04: HUẾ - QUẢNG BÌNH – THIÊN ĐƯỜNG*

Ăn sáng. Trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Quảng Bình. Đoàn ghé viếng
·         *Thánh địa La Vang*
Đến Quảng Bình ăn trưa. Chiều tham quan 
·         *Động Thiên Đường** -* chiêm ngưỡng một hang động đá vôi có vẻ đẹp kỳ ảo, lung linh, có độ dài kỷ lục trên 30km vừa được khám phá và đưa vào khai thác du lịch năm 2010, thuộc khu vực được thế giới công nhận là *Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới  Phong Nha – Kẻ Bàng*_._
Ăn chiều. Ngủ đêm tại Quảng Bình.
*Ngày 05 : QUẢNG BÌNH – ĐÀ NẴNG – SÀI GÒN (máy bay)*

Ăn sáng. Trả phòng. Đoàn khởi hành về lại Đà Nẵng qua Đường Trường Sơn lịch sử. Dừng chân viếng 
·         *Nghĩa Trang Trường Sơn*
·         *Cầu Hiền Lương, sông Bến Hải. Vĩ tuyến 17*
Ăn trưa. Chiều tham quan
·         *Ngũ Hành Sơn*
·         *Làng đá Mỹ Nghệ Non Nước.*
Ăn tối, sau đó xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Đà Nẵng đáp chuyến bay về lại Sài Gòn. Chia tay, kết thúc chuyến đi và hẹn gặp lại.


* (Giờ bay, giờ xe lửa & thứ tự chương trình có thể thay đổi cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế của chuyến đi)      * 





*Giá tour cho trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi:  1.555.000 đồng.*
*GIÁ TOUR ĐỊNH KỲ DÀNH CHO KHÁCH GHÉP ĐOÀN:  đồng/khách* 




 *Điều kiện ràng buộc áp dụng đối với giá tour khuyến mãi 
*- Áp dụng cho các vé xuất trước 15 ngày tour khởi hành.
- Không được phép hoàn/hủy vé. Nếu hủy : vé máy bay sẽ bị phạt 100%, phí hủy tour theo quy định đính kèm.
 - Không được phép thay đổi họ tên, đặt chỗ, lộ trình.  

*Đối tượng khách áp dụng chương trình vé bay kích cầu của VNA là người Việt Nam sinh sống tại Việt Nam.* 


 *GIÁ TOUR CHO TRẺ EM :* 

·         Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi : 10% giá vé máy bay; miễn giá tour. Cha, mẹ hoặc người thân đi kèm tự lo các chi phí ăn, ngủ, tham quan (nếu có) cho bé. 
·         Trẻ em từ 02 – dưới 05 tuổi : 75% giá vé máy bay; miễn giá tour. Cha, mẹ hoặc người thân đi kèm tự lo các chi phí ăn, ngủ, tham quan (nếu có) cho bé. Hai người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi, em thứ 2 trở lên phải mua ½ vé tour. 
·         Trẻ em từ 05 – dưới 12 tuổi : 75% giá vé máy bay; 50% giá tour. Bao gồm các dịch vụ ăn uống, ghế ngồi trên xe và ngủ chung với gia đình. Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 trẻ em từ 5 đến dưới 12 tuổi, em thứ 2 trở lên cha mẹ nên mua thêm 1 suất giường đơn.
·         Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên : 100% giá tour và tiêu chuẩn như người lớn.
*DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM :* 

*Vé máy bay khứ hồi và thuế sân bay các  chặng: SGN-DAD-SGN.* _(*) giá vé máy bay có thể thay đổi tùy theo hạng vé, điều kiện xuất vé & qui định của hàng không_ _-         _ _Xe đưa đón và phục vụ theo chương trình._ *-         * Khách sạn tiện nghi : loại phòng loại tiêu chuẩn, 2 người lớn/phòng, lẻ khách ngủ ghép phòng 3 (phòng 2 + giường phụ)*.*
Ø  Đà Nẵng 3-4** : Seventeen Saloon 3*, Mường Thanh 4*...*
Ø  Huế 4**            : Camellia, Park View…*
Ø  Quảng Bình 3**: Tân Bình, Bảo Ninh Resort…*
*(hoặc các khách sạn khác tiêu chuẩn tương đương)*
-       Các bữa ăn theo chương trình: 04 bữa ăn sáng và 09 bữa ăn chính.
-       Hướng dẫn viên địa phương tiếng Việt.
  -       Vé tham quan, xe điện KH vào Động Thiên Đường & thuyền tham quan theo chương trình.
  -       Nón Fiditour  + khăn lạnh +  nước tinh khiết  02 chai 0.5 lít/ khách/ ngày
  -       *Bảo hiểm du lịch : trị giá bồi thường tối đa là 60.000.000 đồng/ trường hợp, chi phí điều trị tối đa là 4.000.000 đồng/ trường hợp.* 
*KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
* 
-       *Phí cáp treo Bà Nà (450.000đ/khách/khứ hồi).*
  -       Các chi phí cá nhân khác: điện thoại, giặt ủi, thức uống ngoài chương trình, lệ phí chụp ảnh tại các điểm tham quan,
   -       Tiền tip trong chuyến đi cho  nhân viên phục vụ, hướng dẫn viên, tài xế.
*DỊCH VỤ TỰ CHỌN THÊM:
* 
-       Đặt phòng Resort: Sài Gòn Morin hotel, La residence resort & spa, Abalon resort & spa, Imperial Hotel,  Pilgrimage Hotel (Huế); Furama resort & spa, Sandy beach resort (Đà Nẵng); Swiss Bell Golden Sand resort & spa, Palm  Garden resort & spa …
   -       Ẩm thực : tiệc cơm Vua, thưởng thức nhã nhạc Cung Đình, tiệc babercue …  
-       Vé máy bay hạng Business, dịch vụ đón tiễn phòng VIP sân bay.  

*(Chi phí của các chương trình này không bao gồm trong giá  tour)*
*****

 *Liên hệ tư vấn và đặt tour tại:* 
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH FIDITOUR - THƯƠNG HIỆU LỮ HÀNH HÀNG ĐẦU VIỆT NAM**Hotline:  0908 99 30 30 (Ms. Minh) – 0985 909 405 (Ms. Hằng) - 0987 647 789 ( Ms Ngọc )* 
*VĂN PHÒNG CÔNG TY*              129 Nguyễn Huệ, Q1, Tp.HCM.
                                                              Tel: (84-8) 39141414 - 39141516 Fax: (84-8) 39141363  Ext : 111, 118, 119, 120, 162, 236, 245, 287, 326, 297, 375  *VÀ CÁC CHI NHÁNH TẠI TP.HCM VÀ CÁC TỈNH THÀNH KHÁC*


*KÍNH CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH MỘT CHUYẾN DU LỊCH THÚ VỊ & BỔ ÍCH*

----------


## haingoc

*
HƯỞNG ỨNG CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KÍCH CẦU NỘI ĐỊA 2013, FIDITOUR KẾT HỢP VỚI CÁC HÃNG VIETJET AIR, JETSTAR CÙNGTHỰC HIỆN CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH*
*DI SẢN VĂN HÓA THẾ GIỚI*
*Thời gian: 5 ngày 4 đêm*
 *Phương tiện**:** đi, về bằng máy bay.*

 *
D*_ải đất miền Trung nhiều nắng và gió lại là nơi lưu giữ những giá trị văn hóa kiệt xuất của thiên nhiên và con người tạo dựng. Trên dải đất hẹp ấy, từ Quảng Bình tới Quảng Nam đã hình thành nên con đường di sản miền Trung.  Sự phong phú  của các di tích nổi tiếng đã mang lại cho tuyến du lịch Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Bà Nà - Huế - Phong Nha những vẻ đẹp văn hóa khác lạ, đặc sắc.  Fiditour sẽ đưa du khách đến với con đường Trường Sơn kết nối ba di sản để  khám phá những điều thú vị và bổ ích! 
_*Ngày 01: TP.HCM – ĐÀ NẴNG – HUẾ (máy bay)* 
   Quý khách tập trung tại *SB.**Tân Sơn Nhất (cột số 14, ga đi trong nước),*đáp chuyến bay đi Đà Nẵng. Xe đón đoàn đi ăn sáng. Đoàn khởi hành đi Huế. Đến Huế ăn trưa, nhận phòng. Buổi chiều xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan :
  ·         *Chùa Thiên Mụ*
  ·         *Kinh Thành* – *Hoàng Cung của 13 vị Vua triều Nguyễn* với *Ngọ Môn*, *điện Thái Hoà*, *Tử Cấm* *Thành*, *Thế Miếu*, *Hiển Lâm Các*, *… được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản văn hóa thế giới.* 
  Ăn tối. Sau đó quý khách sẽ :
  ·         Đi thuyền *nghe ca Huế* trên* Sông Hương, thả hoa đăng cầu phúc lộc.*
*Nghỉ đêm ở Huế (KS 4*) .* 
*Ngày 02: HUẾ – QUẢNG BÌNH – ĐỘNG THIÊN ĐƯỜNG*
  Ăn sáng. Đoàn khởi hành đi Quảng Bình sớm, *dừng chân tham quan:*
  ·      *Thánh Địa La Vang.*
  Quý khách đi ngang qua các địa danh lịch sử:* Vĩ tuyến 17, di tích Cầu Hiền Lương, Sông Bến Hải - nơi đã từng là giới tuyến của hai miền Nam – Bắc**. Ăn trưa. Nhận phòng. Chiều* tham quan :
    · *Động Thiên Đường -** chiêm ngưỡng một h*ang động đá vôi có vẻ đẹp kỳ ảo, lung linh, có độ dài kỷ lục trên 30km vừa được khám phá và đưa vào khai thác du lịch năm 2010, thuộc khu vực được thế giới công nhận là *Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới  Phong Nha – Kẻ Bàng**.*
*Nghỉ đêm tại Quảng Bình.*
*Ngày 03 : QUẢNG BÌNH – ĐÀ NẴNG*
  Ăn sáng. Trả phòng. Về lại Đà Nẵng qua tuyến đường Trường Sơn huyền thoại. Ghé viếng
  ·         *Nghĩa Trang Trường Sơn*
  ·         *Dừng chân chụp hình Cầu Hiền Lương, Sông Bến Hải và Vĩ Tuyến 17*
  Ăn trưa. Đến Đà Nẵng. Nhận phòng.  
  ·         *Cầu Rồng Đà Nẵng * 
  Ăn chiều. Ngủ đêm tại Đà Nẵng.
*Ngày 04 : ĐÀ NẴNG – HỘI AN*
  Ăn sáng. Khởi hành đi tham quan 
  ·         *Tắm biển Mỹ Khê* 
  ·         *Ngũ Hành Sơn* –* một tuyệt tác của thiên nhiên với những hang động huyền bí.* 
  ·         *Làng đá mỹ nghệ Non Nước.*
  Ăn trưa. Khởi hành đi Hội An. Tham quan: 
  ·         *Di sản văn hóa Phố cổ Hội An* với* nhà cổ Tân Kỳ, Đền thờ thị tộc Phúc Kiến, chùa cầu Nhật Bản, nhà thờ tộc Trần*.
  Ăn tối.Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Nẵng
*Ngày 05: ĐÀ NẴNG – BÀ NÀ – SÀI GÒN (máy bay)*
  Ăn sáng. Trả phòng. Đoàn khởi hành đi Bà Nà. Đ*ến* chân *núi Bà Nà* - Khu sinh thái nghỉ dưỡng độc đáo với 4 mùa trong 01 ngày (sáng xuân, trưa hè, chiều thu và tối đông), ở độ cao gần 1.500m so với mực nước biển. 
  ·      Quý khách có thể *đón cáp treo lên đỉnh núi*, tận hưởng khí hậu đặc sắc cũng như chiêm ngưỡng phong cảnh non nước hữu tình. (chi phí cáp treo tự túc)
  ·      *Viếng chùa Linh Ứng, chinh phục đỉnh Núi Chúa,…*
  ·      *Vui chơi tại khu giải trí Fantasy Park.*
  Ăn trưa. Xe đưa đoàn đi mua sắm đặc sản địa phương rồi ra sân bay Đà Nẵng đáp chuyến bay về TP.HCM . Kết thúc chương trình và hẹn gặp lại. 
* (Giờ bay & thứ tự chương trình có thể thay đổi cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế của chuyến đi)

* *·     * *Giỏ tour cho trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi:  1.555.000 đồng.*
*GIÁ TOUR ĐỊNH KỲ DÀNH CHO KHÁCH GHÉP ĐOÀN:  đồng/khách.*


 *LƯU Ý :* KHÁCH TỪ 14 TUỔI TRỞ LÊN PHẢI MANG CMND/PASSPORT BẢN CHÍNH, TRẺ EM DƯỚI 14 TUỔI MANG THEO GIẤY KHAI SINH BẢN CHÍNH/ BẢN COPY KHI KHAI SINH/ BẢN PHOTO THỊ THỰC DƯỚI 6 THÁNG. 
** Điều kiện ràng buộc áp dụng đối với giá tour khuyến mãi :* 
*Ø * *Đăng ký và đóng tiền trước ngày khởi hành tối thiểu 15 ngày (tối thiểu 80% cọc).* 
*Ø * Không được phép hoàn/hủy vé sau khi đăng ký. Nếu hủy, vé máy bay sẽ bị phạt 100%.
*Ø * Không được phép thay đổi họ tên, đặt chỗ, lộ trình. Thay đổi xem như trường hợp hủy
*GIÁ TOUR CHO TRẺ EM :
* ·         Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi : 10% giá vé máy bay; miễn giá tour. Cha, mẹ hoặc người thân đi kèm tự lo các chi phí ăn, ngủ, tham quan (nếu có) cho bé.
·         Trẻ em từ 02 – dưới 05 tuổi : 75% giá vé máy bay; miễn giá tour. Cha, mẹ hoặc người thân đi kèm tự lo các chi phí ăn, ngủ, tham quan (nếu có) cho bé. Hai người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi, em thứ 2 trở lên phải mua ½ vé tour.
·         Trẻ em từ 05 – dưới 11 tuổi : 75% giá vé máy bay; 50% giá tour. Bao gồm các dịch vụ ăn uống, ghế ngồi trên xe và ngủ chung với gia đình. Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 trẻ em từ 5 đến dưới 12 tuổi, em thứ 2 trở lên cha mẹ nên mua thêm 1 suất giường đơn.
·         Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên : 100% giá tour và tiêu chuẩn như người lớn.    *DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM:* 
-          *Vé máy bay khứ hồi và thuế sân bay các chặng: SGN-DAD-SGN+ thuế sân bay.* _-         _ _Xe đưa đón và phục vụ theo chương trình._
 -          Khách sạn: 02-03 khách người lớn/phòng.
§  *Huế 4*                        : Camellia, Gold, Park View,  …*
§  Quảng Bình 3*            : Bảo Ninh Resort, Tân Bình Hotel …
  §  *Đà Nẵng 3*-4*           : Đà Nẵng Riverside, Seventeen Galoon, Mường Thanh 4*…*
  -        Các bữa ăn theo chương trình: 05 bữa ăn sáng và 9 bữa ăn chính.
  -        Hướng dẫn viên địa phương tiếng Việt.
  -        Vé tham quan & thuyền tham quan theo chương trình, xe điện ở động Thiên Đường
  -        Nón Fiditour  + khăn lạnh +  nước tinh khiết  02 chai 0.5 lít/ khách/ ngày
  -        Bảo hiểm du lịch : trị giá bồi thường tối đa là 60.000.000 đồng/ trường hợp 
*KHÔNG BAO GỒM :*
-       *Phí cáp treo Bà Nà (450.000đ/khách),  vui chơi tại Fantasy Park.
*  -       Các chi phí cá nhân khác: điện thoại, giặt ủi, thức uống ngoài chương trình, lệ phí chụp ảnh tại các điểm tham quan,
   -       Tiền tip trong chuyến đi cho  nhân viên phục vụ, hướng dẫn viên, tài xế.
*Liên hệ tư vấn và đặt tour tại:*
*CÔNG TY CP FIDITOUR*  *129 Nguyễn Huệ, Q1, Tp.HCM.* *Tel: (84-8) 39141414 - 39141516 Fax: (84-8) 39141363* *
Ext : 111, 118, 119, 120, 162, 236, 245, 287, 326, 297, 375*
*Hotline : Ms. Thanh Minh 0908993030 
 Ms. Hăng  0985909405- Ms Ngọc 0987 647 789* *CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH MỘT CHUYẾN DU LỊCH THÚ VỊ VÀ BỔ ÍCH*

----------


## haingoc

*ĐƯỜNG TRƯỜNG SƠN
 KẾT NỐI BA DI SẢN  * 


*Thời gian: 05 ngày 04 đêm**
Phương tiện**:** đi, về bằng máy bay.* 
 *
D*_ải đất miền Trung nhiều nắng và gió lại là nơi lưu giữ những giá trị văn hóa kiệt xuất của thiên nhiên và con người tạo dựng. Trên dải đất hẹp ấy, từ Quảng Bình tới Quảng Nam đã hình thành nên con đường di sản miền Trung.  Sự phong phú  của các di tích nổi tiếng đã mang lại cho tuyến du lịch Đà Nẵng- Hội An- Bà Nà- Trường Sơn- Phong Nha những vẻ đẹp văn hóa khác lạ, đặc sắc.  Fiditour sẽ đưa du khách đến với con đường Trường Sơn kết nối ba di sản để  khám phá những điều thú vị và bổ ích!_ 
*Chuyến bay*
*VN1318 SGNDAD 17:00 – 18:10* 
*VN1337 DADSGN 21:50 – 23:00* 
*Ngày 01: SÀI GÒN – SƠN TRÀ – ĐÀ NẴNG (máy bay) 
*
Quý khách tập trung tại *phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất (cột số 14, Ga Đi Trong nước)* đáp chuyến bay đi Đà Nẵng. Xe và hướng dẫn viên địa phương đón đoàn tại sân bay Đà Nẵng đưa đoàn đi tham quan
·         *Cầu Rồng Đà Nẵng*
  Nhận phòng. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Nẵng. 

 *Ngày 02 : ĐÀ NẴNG – BÀ NÀ – HỘI AN
*
Ăn sáng. Xe đưa quý khách đến chân *núi Bà Nà* - Khu sinh thái nghỉ dưỡng độc đáo với 4 mùa trong 01 ngày *(sáng xuân, trưa hè, chiều thu và tối đông)* ở độ cao gần 1.500m so với mực nước biển.
Quý khách có thể *tự do đón cáp treo lên đỉnh Núi Chúa* (*chi phí cáp treo tự túc)*.tận hưởng khí hậu đặc sắc cũng như chiêm ngưỡng phong cảnh non nước hữu tình và
   ·         *Viếng chùa Linh Ừng.*
  Ăn trưa. Khởi hành đi Hội An tham quan
  ·         *Di sản văn hóa Phố cổ Hội An* với* nhà cổ Tân Kỳ, Đền thờ thị tộc Phúc Kiến, chùa cầu Nhật Bản, nhà thờ tộc Trần*.
*Đoàn về lại Đà Nẵng ăn chiều. Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Nẵng.*
*Ngày 03 : ĐÀ NẴNG – HUẾ
*
*Ăn sáng. Trả phòng. Đoàn khởi hành đi Huế xuyên qua Đèo Hải Vân - chiêm ngưỡng công trình hầm đường bộ dài nhất Đông Nam Á. Đoàn dừng chân chụp hình lưu niệm tại bãibiển Lăng Cô. Đoàn tham quan*
·     *Chùa Thiên Mụ**
Ăn trưa. Nhận phòng. Chiều tham quan:*
·     *Kinh Thành* – *Hoàng Cung của 13 vị Vua triều Nguyễn* với *Ngọ Môn*, *điện Thái Hoà*, *Tử Cấm* *Thành*, *Thế Miếu*, *Hiển Lâm Các*, *Cửu Đỉnh – Đây cũng là một trong những di sản của Việt Nam được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản văn hóa thế giới.* 
·   *Lăng Minh Mạng*
Ăn chiều. Sau đó, Quý khách sẽ: 
*·        * Đi thuyền *nghe ca Huế* trên* Sông Hương*
  ·         *Thả hoa đăng cầu phúc lộc.*
  Nghỉ đêm tại Huế.
*Ngày 04: HUẾ - QUẢNG BÌNH – THIÊN ĐƯỜNG*

Ăn sáng. Trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Quảng Bình. Đoàn ghé viếng
·         *Thánh địa La Vang*
Đến Quảng Bình ăn trưa. Chiều tham quan 
·         *Động Thiên Đường** -* chiêm ngưỡng một hang động đá vôi có vẻ đẹp kỳ ảo, lung linh, có độ dài kỷ lục trên 30km vừa được khám phá và đưa vào khai thác du lịch năm 2010, thuộc khu vực được thế giới công nhận là *Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới  Phong Nha – Kẻ Bàng*_._
Ăn chiều. Ngủ đêm tại Quảng Bình.
*Ngày 05 : QUẢNG BÌNH – ĐÀ NẴNG – SÀI GÒN (máy bay)*

Ăn sáng. Trả phòng. Đoàn khởi hành về lại Đà Nẵng qua Đường Trường Sơn lịch sử. Dừng chân viếng 
·         *Nghĩa Trang Trường Sơn*
·         *Cầu Hiền Lương, sông Bến Hải. Vĩ tuyến 17*
Ăn trưa. Chiều tham quan
·         *Ngũ Hành Sơn*
·         *Làng đá Mỹ Nghệ Non Nước.*
Ăn tối, sau đó xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Đà Nẵng đáp chuyến bay về lại Sài Gòn. Chia tay, kết thúc chuyến đi và hẹn gặp lại.

* (Giờ bay, giờ xe lửa & thứ tự chương trình có thể thay đổi cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế của chuyến đi)      * 



*Giá tour cho trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi:  1.555.000 đồng.*
*GIÁ TOUR ĐỊNH KỲ DÀNH CHO KHÁCH GHÉP ĐOÀN:  đồng/khách* 


 *Điều kiện ràng buộc áp dụng đối với giá tour khuyến mãi 
*- Áp dụng cho các vé xuất trước 15 ngày tour khởi hành.
- Không được phép hoàn/hủy vé. Nếu hủy : vé máy bay sẽ bị phạt 100%, phí hủy tour theo quy định đính kèm.
 - Không được phép thay đổi họ tên, đặt chỗ, lộ trình.  
*Đối tượng khách áp dụng chương trình vé bay kích cầu của VNA là người Việt Nam sinh sống tại Việt Nam.* 
*GIÁ TOUR CHO TRẺ EM :* 

·         Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi : 10% giá vé máy bay; miễn giá tour. Cha, mẹ hoặc người thân đi kèm tự lo các chi phí ăn, ngủ, tham quan (nếu có) cho bé. 
·         Trẻ em từ 02 – dưới 05 tuổi : 75% giá vé máy bay; miễn giá tour. Cha, mẹ hoặc người thân đi kèm tự lo các chi phí ăn, ngủ, tham quan (nếu có) cho bé. Hai người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi, em thứ 2 trở lên phải mua ½ vé tour. 
·         Trẻ em từ 05 – dưới 12 tuổi : 75% giá vé máy bay; 50% giá tour. Bao gồm các dịch vụ ăn uống, ghế ngồi trên xe và ngủ chung với gia đình. Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 trẻ em từ 5 đến dưới 12 tuổi, em thứ 2 trở lên cha mẹ nên mua thêm 1 suất giường đơn.
·         Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên : 100% giá tour và tiêu chuẩn như người lớn.
*DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM :* 

*Vé máy bay khứ hồi và thuế sân bay các  chặng: SGN-DAD-SGN.* _(*) giá vé máy bay có thể thay đổi tùy theo hạng vé, điều kiện xuất vé & qui định của hàng không_ _-         _ _Xe đưa đón và phục vụ theo chương trình._ *-         * Khách sạn tiện nghi : loại phòng loại tiêu chuẩn, 2 người lớn/phòng, lẻ khách ngủ ghép phòng 3 (phòng 2 + giường phụ)*.*
Ø  Đà Nẵng 3-4** : Seventeen Saloon 3*, Mường Thanh 4*...*
Ø  Huế 4**            : Camellia, Park View…*
Ø  Quảng Bình 3**: Tân Bình, Bảo Ninh Resort…*
*(hoặc các khách sạn khác tiêu chuẩn tương đương)*
-       Các bữa ăn theo chương trình: 04 bữa ăn sáng và 09 bữa ăn chính.
-       Hướng dẫn viên địa phương tiếng Việt.
  -       Vé tham quan, xe điện KH vào Động Thiên Đường & thuyền tham quan theo chương trình.
  -       Nón Fiditour  + khăn lạnh +  nước tinh khiết  02 chai 0.5 lít/ khách/ ngày
  -       *Bảo hiểm du lịch : trị giá bồi thường tối đa là 60.000.000 đồng/ trường hợp, chi phí điều trị tối đa là 4.000.000 đồng/ trường hợp.* 
*KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
* 
-       *Phí cáp treo Bà Nà (450.000đ/khách/khứ hồi).*
  -       Các chi phí cá nhân khác: điện thoại, giặt ủi, thức uống ngoài chương trình, lệ phí chụp ảnh tại các điểm tham quan,
   -       Tiền tip trong chuyến đi cho  nhân viên phục vụ, hướng dẫn viên, tài xế.
*DỊCH VỤ TỰ CHỌN THÊM:
* 
-       Đặt phòng Resort: Sài Gòn Morin hotel, La residence resort & spa, Abalon resort & spa, Imperial Hotel,  Pilgrimage Hotel (Huế); Furama resort & spa, Sandy beach resort (Đà Nẵng); Swiss Bell Golden Sand resort & spa, Palm  Garden resort & spa …
   -       Ẩm thực : tiệc cơm Vua, thưởng thức nhã nhạc Cung Đình, tiệc babercue …  

 -       Vé máy bay hạng Business, dịch vụ đón tiễn phòng VIP sân bay.  *(Chi phí của các chương trình này không bao gồm trong giá  tour)*
 ******Liên hệ tư vấn và đặt tour tại:* 
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH FIDITOUR - THƯƠNG HIỆU LỮ HÀNH HÀNG ĐẦU VIỆT NAM**Hotline:  0908 99 30 30 (Ms. Minh)
 0985 909 405 (Ms. Hằng) - 0987 647 789 ( Ms Ngọc )* 
*VĂN PHÒNG CÔNG TY*              129 Nguyễn Huệ, Q1, Tp.HCM.
                                                              Tel: (84-8) 39141414 - 39141516 Fax: (84-8) 39141363  Ext : 111, 118, 119, 120, 162, 236, 245, 287, 326, 297, 375  *VÀ CÁC CHI NHÁNH TẠI TP.HCM VÀ CÁC TỈNH THÀNH KHÁC*
*KÍNH CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH MỘT CHUYẾN DU LỊCH THÚ VỊ & BỔ ÍCH*

----------

